
Inside AMD's Quest to Build Chips That Can Beat Intel - mud_dauber
https://gizmodo.com/inside-amds-quest-to-build-chips-that-can-beat-intel-1824064984
======
iforgotpassword
i need to research this jim keller guy, sounds like it might yield some
interesting stories. from the article it almost sounds like he was responsible
for every successful amd architecture. so now that intel got him who knows how
quickly things will turn around again ;)

~~~
throwaway84742
Like a good arms dealer: selling weapons to both sides. :-)

